# Hypothyroidism question and lab results



## mantq (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey guys! Im new here, but would like to share my lab results with u which ive done one month ago and Im still worried about it. Im 18years old male and i think i have hypothyroidism :/ Symptoms that i have for like ~1.5 years is: fatigue(eyes), most of the time poor sleep, sensitivity to light(especially to sunlight), dry and tired eyes all the time, low ferritin but yet high iron levels and high TSH(while free T4 and T3 are in normal range). The test was fasting and was done in the morning:
Iron Studies: 
Iron 22.5 umol/L (5.0-30.0);
Transferrin 3.0 g/L (2.0-3.2);
TIBC(Calculated) 66 umol/L (46-70);
Saturation 34% (10-45);
FERRITIN* 26 ug/L (30-300);

Thyroid Function:
TSH* 3.92 mIU/L (0.40-3.50);
Free T4 12.9 pmol/L (9.0-19.0);
Free T3 5.2 pmol/L (2.6-6.0);

So thr thing here is as i mentioned TSH being too high and ferritin veeery low.. Any thoughts guys?? Is it worth to go back to my doctor?? Consultations are very expensive and i cant afford them at the moment.. Thanks in advance for any kind of help!!!
P.S: Ive got ANA = antinuclear antibodies at value of 160 and i have no idea what that is but my doctor said if it was normal it would be at 0 or not detected.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

You may be hyper because the FT3 is up there and there are antibodies that attack the TSH receptor site which cause the number to be higher and not in keeping with what one would expect.

Am listing some info for you and wish to welcome you to the board. You may have Graves'; that is something that needs to be considered.

You should pursue this and add in an ultra-sound to be sure you don't have cancer of the thyroid.

Also, get on board w/ a Board Certified Ophthalmologist for your eyes.


----------



## mantq (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello and thanks for quick reply!! What is this ANA and how is it associated with thyroid(if it is)? Thyroid cancer? Thats the last thing i would think about, but the fatigue on my eyes is the worst thing and makes me want to do something, although something is telling me that i might have some problems with thyroid and i want to know whats wrong.. also are the numbers ok? Because i have no idea, i can only see that the ferritin is very low and tsh is a lil bit higher.... thaaaank you once again!


----------



## mantq (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey guys,
Here I am again, nothing improved as of yet and i've been to gp recently and told him all of my symptoms, also i've told him that i have had sinusitis when i was a child, which was treated by antibiotics. GP prescribed me antihistamines for hayfever(spray and tablets) which cost me alot, i still bought them but as i expected - nothing happened. Although my symptoms are still the same, ive got nasal congestion(stuffy nose), reduced smell and my ears seem stuffed aswell(basically, cold symptoms but it doesnt go away for months). But the biggest problem that i consider is the tiredness around my eyes(eyes feel tired all the time, look very tired, dark circles and puffiness), so what i am thinking maybe this is the swollen sinuses causing this or is this thyroid problems?
Thank you very much guys for any kind of help, as i dont have money to run through all the doctors, i'll go to my gp once again few days later so she can prescribe me antibiotics, but what if its not sinusitis? Im really tired of this problem and really dont know what to do..


----------

